# Duplicates in menu on Fire 7



## babbish1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Has anyone experienced duplicated entries in the menu shown when you touch Books (top left of screen) from the library view?

I get Browse Categories (twice), Kindle Unlimited (twice), New! Prime Reading (twice) etc. (etc.)

Its harmless but odd and I would like to get it corrected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably a glitch. I'd suggest a restart.


----------

